# 3D Background



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys, so I have a question regarding backgrounds.

I love the look of the 3D backgrounds, but cry a little when I see some of the online price tags  I was hoping someone could tell me where they bought or plan to buy theirs from (local store, online store, etc.) and that the people who made their could tell me how much the material cost at the end of the day. I am really torn between sucking it up and buying one or making my own. Sadly I am a poor student so paying $200 for JUST the background is making me think I would be better off making one, but on the other hand I am not handy and worry that I will mess the thing up. For a number of different circumstances, time is of the essence for me to get this 90g up and running so the other factor is how long it would take for me to make a background... Ugh.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure the length of your tank but did you check with this person? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-75-gallon-tank-stand-other-parts-well-30828/


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I did see that post but my tank is 48" long, so two inches too long for that background  and I am thinking two inches would be very noticeable lol. Otherwise that one would have been perfect....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of background are you looking into?
If its just a rocky background you can try what this guy did and bought wall field stones and used silicone to attach them to the back of the tank.

















You can also use this with drift woods


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

That would either suck to take off or suck to try to move all together. Unless the pieces were super thin (like mm's)


Cool idea!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Our shipment of backgrounds arrives next week some time if you want to take a look. Many hobbyists have made their own background, some with success and some not so much. IMO the detail of a store bought unit is difficult to duplicate.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

aquafunlover said:


> That would either suck to take off or suck to try to move all together. Unless the pieces were super thin (like mm's)
> 
> Cool idea!


The pieces look like they're about 1/2" thick possibly thinner. That's a 225g tank


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

er201 said:


> What kind of background are you looking into?
> If its just a rocky background you can try what this guy did and bought wall field stones and used silicone to attach them to the back of the tank.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that looks great but I worry about the added weight and also about taking it off one day...



Rastapus said:


> Our shipment of backgrounds arrives next week some time if you want to take a look. Many hobbyists have made their own background, some with success and some not so much. IMO the detail of a store bought unit is difficult to duplicate.


Yes I agree, the store bought ones definitely look better. Do you know the price range I would be looking at for the ones you guys are getting in? Oh and btw, I picked up 3 Ctenopomas from your Burnaby location and I just love them  I will definitely be back, beautiful store.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> I think that looks great but I worry about the added weight and also about taking it off one day...
> 
> Yes I agree, the store bought ones definitely look better. Do you know the price range I would be looking at for the ones you guys are getting in? Oh and btw, I picked up 3 Ctenopomas from your Burnaby location and I just love them  I will definitely be back, beautiful store.


Thanks for the compliment! Not sure of an exact price until they arrive, not sure what the landed duty will be yet. I will post their arrival and pricing once they arrive. Enjoy those Ctenopoma!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

This place has some amazing backgrounds that vary in price depending on how deluxe you want it. From what I've heard, they will ship to any greyhound bus depot as well.

Deluxe 3D BG's | Designs By Nature - 3D Aquarium Backgrounds


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> I did see that post but my tank is 48" long, so two inches too long for that background  and I am thinking two inches would be very noticeable lol. Otherwise that one would have been perfect....


 You could use it and then disguise the extra 2 inches with driftwood, slate, java moss or whatever.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe get in touch with him and ask how he had it set up. Must've been in a 48" tank. No one has a 46" tank, right? Right?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another thing to keep in mind is the 48" ....is the outer measurement of the tank. The actual inside length is going to be closer to 47" depending on the thickness of the glass. So you will most likely have around a 1/2" gap on each side of the background, if you center it..... which would hardly be noticeable I would think


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We're saving up to purchase 3 background pieces from Universal Habitats for both 135g and 90g wave tank for this fall.

Gallery: Universal Habitat » Gallery.

Check out the vids and you'll want one too.

universal habitats - Google Search

Uu


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everybody, just an update: I am picking up that pangea background today


----------

